# Getting from park city to Snowbird/Solitude?



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably not cheap, but depends on how many people you've got.

Salt Lake City International Airport (SLC) shuttle service--Wasatch Crest Shuttle, Salt Lake City
Canyon Transportation Ski Shuttle Home Page


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Everyone I have ever asked about doing this says that its a pain the ass due to traffic and that you'll spend 1.5 hours traveling in one direction (if traffic is bad... 45 minutes if there is no traffic)



Norst said:


> Title says it all. We're staying in park city area and was wondering whats the cheapest/easiest way to get to snowbird/solitude for a day for some change in scenery? Are there some shuttle buses that the resorts run? We'll be there late December
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

traffic? not really. It's a drive I make all the time and I've almost never had any issues to traffic what so ever. road conditions are the bigger concern by far. alot of times 4wd or chains are required in order to drive up the canyons. 

if you get adventurous and have a splitboard you could tour down into big cottonwood canyon from park city. I've always wanted to do that.


----------

